# ??IDE VS AHCI in bios??



## MohawkAngel (Oct 2, 2010)

I just wanna tell that I am grateful that some of you made threads about the AHCI funcxtion in bios. Now my computer is really faster and I fully suck the speed of my HDD even if its not a bomb. I can really see the difference and compared to before when I left it on IDE mode in bios it have no bugs. IDE was lagging sometimes..tried many stuff to solve these problems but after reformating again in AHCI mode its really faster, programs loads faster and comapred to IDE mode the HDtuner 2.55 dont read errors on my HDD. I wanna know if some of you see nreal difference by doing it ?  But in the hardware list in my computer control panel its still written  ATA and not SATA but the AHCI 1.0 controller was installed. Anything to tell me about it ? Also is there a place I have to go to download the AHCI 1.3 or should I stay on 1.0 ? 
Asus M4A785-M mobo here. 


Thank you for all infos !


----------



## hat (Oct 2, 2010)

Honestly, I didn't notice a difference when I made the switch.


----------



## Lubna (Oct 2, 2010)

There Is a lot differences by SSD Hard disk


----------



## hat (Oct 2, 2010)

This was with a Velociraptor.


----------



## Lubna (Oct 2, 2010)

With Velociraptor Itsn´t difference.
My best regards.


----------

